# Realistic cost of replacing door and window?



## SavvyCat (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish I could do more DIY than I can.  Some things are just out of reach.

I would like to have my back door replaced in the near future and I would like to know if anyone knows what I might realistically expect to pay for someone to do it, minus the cost of whatever door I choose, of course.  

FYI, the former owners had a sheltie, but they put in a doggie door the size a 10-year-old could crawl through.    I screwed it shut and sealed the gaps, but I still think it's one of the culprits for energy waste.  The storm door has a ratty home job cut through it that will need to be replaced, too, but I think a solid entry door should be first.

I want to get a 3/4 lite door because it will match the length of the window on the opposite side.  Pointers on the price of something like that would be nice, too.

As for the window, I have a failed garden window that I would like to replace with just your standard dual-pane efficiency job.  It's about 45 x 28.  I'm not sure what to expect to pay for that, either.  I would really like to lengthen the window to about 50 because that part of the kitchen is the nook and it would be nice to be able to see outside when you're sitting.  I'm still thinking, though, because it faces west.  The house is red brick over hard board, if you can help with those ideas.  

I need to know how much to feed the piggy bank.

Thanks!


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 15, 2009)

It's really hard to give you advice on the project without knowing what the door and window openings look like and what kind of work might be involved in replacing them.  For example, will trim have to be replaced or will it be reused.  If you use new trim, will it need to be primed and painted or is it composite?  Is the opening big enough?  Not every new door fits in an old opening.  Some work may be need to fit the new door in.  The same goes for the window.  There are so many unknowns without someone being there to take a look at it.  I have replaced exterior doors in less than 2 hours and I have replaced some that took 2 days because I uncovered rotting framing and no supporting framing.

     Josh Jaros (The Woodlands, TX)


----------

